# General > Member's Lounge > Photography >  Fries shot

## benetay

My first picture here, i just somehow love this pic quite a lot after looking it more and more.

Shot with benny's 100mm f2.8 macro
1/250 f i duuno...forget already.

----------


## baranne

look like a really shallow DOF... cute eyes!  :Smile:

----------


## benny

You can actually check the EXIF data for the information if you like.

Looking good!

Cheers,

----------


## benetay

i love the cuteness thats all, i don't think theres any composition or whatever.

----------


## Simon

suddenly I feel a urge to shoot fishes, but no ST-E2, no photo tank, got exams around the corner.

nah, I will just view the pictures here.  :Smile:

----------


## benny

> suddenly I feel a urge to shoot fishes, but no ST-E2, no photo tank, got exams around the corner.


If you are game, I will provide everything.

Cheers,

----------


## ranmasatome

me leh??? lend me leh...

----------


## XnSdVd

Aww.. . the little guy's just adorable  :Smile:

----------


## mickthefish

i like it, like you said it's cute, mind i like any fry shots they can give you an ID on specific species like corys.
mick

----------


## Simon

> If you are game, I will provide everything.
> 
> Cheers,


so nice of you  :Grin:  

let's wait till after my exam at the end of April

----------


## joe

cute shot yeah ... can see that its belly are full ... and BBA!!!  :Grin:

----------


## mervin

that a bloody good shot of a fries bro !  :Grin:

----------


## BFG

which one is younger, the bba or the fries? :Grin:

----------


## gorilla83

what fry is it ar? looks evil...

----------


## benetay

Thanks for the comment,

yes it does look evil... :Very Happy: 

no BBA in tank i guess it's the bokeh behind thats making everything so hairy  :Sad:  

Given the wrong idea i think..

it's a fry tank, not evne a fry grow up tank. 

Apisto fries all look similar.

----------


## benetay

Heres another one ,

1:1

Don't seem that the fry is so big ... don't quite get it.



F11 1/250

----------


## benny

This has got to be one of the best fry pictures I've seen so far!!

Just look at the details!

Cheers,

----------


## benetay

I'm still not very impress...maybe a 1.4x? or 2.0 x? i want to get closer... any means?

----------


## benny

> I'm still not very impress...maybe a 1.4x? or 2.0 x? i want to get closer... any means?



Canon Macro Photo Lens MP-E 65 mm 1:2.8 1-5X 

Your wildest macro dreams will come true!

Cheers,

----------


## benetay

Yes i agree but the price will make the dream into a nightmare  :Grin:  

1.6k? goodness not for people like me..

----------


## benetay

Some new shots! 


The face like ask me to beat it up...can't take the hao lian"proud' face. Giving me the hiew lan(don't care) attitude.
F11 1/250


Can't get the fries off the bottom, always hugging the bottom...i think this pic should have been higher.
F10 1/250

----------


## benny

Good details!!! Exactly how big are they now?

Cheers,

----------


## benetay

Should be around 1cm max.

As of today!

----------


## benetay

Realise the above picture too dark....hmm..


Saw it flare this afternoon. 

Still too dark?

F11 1/250.

----------


## michael lai

Great pictures, Benetay. The details of the fish is amazing. :Well done:

----------


## benetay

Tip of the dorsal starts to show a little red colour! It's growing up well...

----------


## mickthefish

great pics mate makes me want to upgrade my camera.
mick

----------


## planted86

wat fish is that?? cute...

----------


## benetay

You can have that cute looking fish if you manage to breed apistogramma, almost all the fries look the same, so why not join the apisto group!

----------


## planted86

lol... nah... no time and space... lol....

----------


## sheng

hahaha, if you fall in, may be you wont be able to stop buying  :Smile:

----------


## Cacatuoides

excellent pictures and fries ben!!! whats the size of your brood now? Their little stomachs are always filled with BBS!!!  :Smile:

----------


## benetay

Size of brood very small...left with only 7 max fries...well quite good consider coming back after a long time...

Yes great observation, they're always fed BBS daily which i hatch them without fail...a process which you'll have to commit yrself too, unless you get yr maid to do it. It's not easy task.

----------


## Cacatuoides

wow! thats really something to follow strictly, all the best for your brood ben!!  :Wink:

----------


## planted86

> hahaha, if you fall in, may be you wont be able to stop buying


thats preciously wat 'm afraid of... lol... :Smile:  btw can some1 tell me wat fish is this??  :Roll Eyes:

----------


## benny

> thats preciously wat 'm afraid of... lol... btw can some1 tell me wat fish is this??


I assume you are trying to say...




> That's *precisely* what I'm afraid of. By the way, can someone please tell me what fish this is? Thanks!


Anyway, it's an _Apistogramma mendezi_ fry. Very nice fish.

Cheers,

----------


## planted86

yes... thanks for helping me to translate it to proper english...

and thanks for the answer...

----------


## benetay

2 more for today!





Getting quite big already..

----------


## benny

Looking good indeed! Details are showing and nice colors! Even on the dorsal fin!

Cheers,

----------


## benetay

I had some that have red in their tails already just that not very easy for it to show...when the tail show, the eyes ain't sharp. Will try again when they' get slightly bigger.

I could compile all the picture as growing up stage. Thanks for the tip on flashing them on the side.

----------


## benny

> Thanks for the tip on flashing them on the side.


Glad to be of help.  :Smile:  

Cheers,

----------


## benetay

Some update,

Got this shot when it's about 58 days.


90 days


Should be a female..considering the small size.

----------


## XnSdVd

cool cool cool cool cooool! love that 1st shot... :Grin:

----------


## benetay

Hope they will grow up nice & healthy!

----------


## benetay

Two for today...

waiting to attack!


foraging


flaring - mini version

----------


## benetay

3 for labour day!







Will have to seperate them really soon... with all the brickering among themselves over space.

----------


## XnSdVd

oooh!! He's colouring up! so cute!  :Grin:

----------


## ash

is it possible for apisto fries to flare when they are abt 5mm

----------


## benetay

I think 5mm a bit too small to flare right? maybe at 1cm-1.5cm range. it's possible.

----------


## ash

> I think 5mm a bit too small to flare right? maybe at 1cm-1.5cm range. it's possible.


i know it is impossible, but i saw them sparing with each other yesterday.. :Laughing:

----------


## benetay

Thats cools! i'll try to update as the fries get bigger. Maybe you'll like to show us some pictures of your fries  :Smile:

----------


## ash

> Thats cools! i'll try to update as the fries get bigger. Maybe you'll like to show us some pictures of your fries


keke, :Smile:  i have measured wrongly... think they are reaching 1cm max, i would like to take pic of them to show, but don't have such precise camera :Laughing:   :Laughing: 
when they are faring with each other, they looked like the fries in ur second pic.. By the way, can i assume that only male apisto fries will flare?

----------


## benetay

Hmm from my observation yes, due to the size the males will tend to grow faster & they'll flare. When they flare now, it's pretty okay, no harm done, once they grow to young adult it'll be different. 

Guess now they're just playing and no harm is done, normally.

----------


## genes

Excelent fry shots again!

----------


## celticfish

any new shots bene?  :Smile:

----------


## benetay

Have not been shooting at all lately, not much growth on the apisto...got kind of bored with them..

----------

